# plain clothes officer detail needed



## Minion (Nov 24, 2006)

Officers,

I'm hosting a 6 hr event in a week - family type event, more of a get together. 

I'm thinking of hiring one officer, in plain clothes, to ensure that a certain person does not gain entry to the event. There would be no other security requirements for the officer. I give you a picture of someone, you make sure they don't step foot in the building. If they show up, you make sure they're gone and they stay gone.

Is this kind of arrangement possible? If 'yes', can you point me in the right direction? I searched the PD website of the venue's town but didn't see any links for this type of request.

Lastly, I'm sure the 'speeding ticket' and 'radar tuning fork' threads here have continued to make you all squeal with glee, but I just thought I'd say - some people out here do appreciate what you do.

Thanks!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Minion said:


> Officers,
> 
> I'm hosting a 6 hr event in a week - family type event, more of a get together.
> 
> ...


Contact the PD of the venue jurisdiction directly.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

It would appear you need a bouncer, not a cop.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

How about calling said local police department and asking them? If the venue is on a state highway, call the MSP too.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

KozmoKramer said:


> It would appear you need a bouncer, not a cop.


At $43.00/Hr. I'll be a bouncer with cuffs, gun and power of arrest.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> It would appear you need a bouncer, not a cop.


First Flagmen, then bouncers?

My kids are getting tired of eating Peanut Butter and Jelly sandwiches every day.


----------



## Minion (Nov 24, 2006)

263FPD said:


> Contact the PD of the venue jurisdiction directly.


Thanks 263, I will do that tomorrow.

When I call up, do I ask for someone specific? ('detail officer' if there is such a thing?)

Or is this something I can arrange in a person-to-officer basis? i.e. not involve the PD?

Sorry for my stupid questions... I'm just looking for the best and most painless way - for both the officer and I - to make this happen.

Btw I'd prefer it if you didn't carry your weapon. Is that ok? I'm not expecting that kind of trouble. Cuffs? Yeah, bring those.


----------



## Glock23 (May 16, 2008)

Family reunion?


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Unarmed???? Will *Never* happen.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Come to think of it, I can remember many Christmas gatherings that I could have used a detail cop.


----------



## Unit23 (Jan 18, 2007)

Minion said:


> Btw I'd prefer it if you didn't carry your weapon. Is that ok?


NO! You already said that you appreciate what we do, it takes certain specific tools to do what we do.


----------



## Minion (Nov 24, 2006)

ok, forget my comment about the gun. :BNANA:


----------



## Glock23 (May 16, 2008)

Can't forget it now. It's too late


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Minion said:


> Btw I'd prefer it if you didn't carry your weapon. Is that ok? I'm not expecting that kind of trouble. Cuffs? Yeah, bring those.


You want to hire a cop but you want him to leave his gun at home. Makes sense, because you also plan on leaving your balls home or you wouldn't need a cop in the first place.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Minion said:


> Thanks 263, I will do that tomorrow.
> 
> When I call up, do I ask for someone specific? ('detail officer' if there is such a thing?)
> 
> ...


Minion, you probably dont mean it, but asking an officer *not to* carry his or her sidearm is pretty insulting. Its like asking a firefighter to drive out the fire station in their big red truck, and then saying, "can you please leave the hose at the station?" -It dosnt make sense.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

94c said:


> First Flagmen, then bouncers?
> 
> My kids are getting tired of eating Peanut Butter and Jelly sandwiches every day.


Not just the kids...mom and dad are enjoying them as well!


----------



## Minion (Nov 24, 2006)

Pats2009 said:


> Minion, you probably dont mean it, but asking an officer *not to* carry his or her sidearm is pretty insulting. Its like asking a firefighter to drive out the fire station in their big red truck, and then saying, "can you please leave the hose at the station?" -It dosnt make sense.


You're right - I'm sorry, I didn't realize that.

94c: that's not really necessary. The person in question perpetrated several crimes against me.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Minion said:


> The person in question perpetrated several crimes against me.


All the more reason to want the officer to have a weapon. 

Wait a minute - now that I think about it. Save yourself the money, allow your man to be an eejit. THEN call for help and they show up for free!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

What time do I start ??????????


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Minion said:


> Thanks 263, I will do that tomorrow.
> 
> When I call up, do I ask for someone specific? ('detail officer' if there is such a thing?)
> 
> ...


You will need to talk to someone who handles details. 
No, you can't arrange it with the officer person to person. You want unarmed meat puppet? Call Securitas.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

This thread is comical.....

Minion.. Try hiring a personal bodyguard. Mabye he'll teach you how to fight and you can meet the bully in the playground after school.










Or if you're that terrified of this guy and fear for your safety to the point that you want to hire an off-duty police officer to watch your back, then file a 209A (protection order) on him and if he shows up at the party the local PD will arrest him.

Or hire a guy named Michael Baril who runs the Central Massachusetts Public Safety Association. .. He and his boys will show up with enough amber and white lights to freeze every deer in Massachusetts.


----------



## Minion (Nov 24, 2006)

I enjoy forum bashing as much as the next guy, but come on... my OP was legitimate - I am looking for advice. Several members here offered some, which I am taking gratefully and will act upon it.

With all due respect niteowl, you don't know the first thing about my situation but you went ahead with your own assumptions and mocked me anyway. What gives?

I did have a 209A against _*her*_, but it has since expired and I don't have enough cause to get another one right now. Not in this state anyway. If any of you know how hard it is for a male to get a 209A against a female in MA - which I'm sure you do - you'll recognize that I was the victim of a 'real' crime. In this case, several.

And for what its worth niteowl, I'm sure you're not advocating people to settle their differences by fighting.

I'm cool with all the jokes and everything, I just don't want officers reading this thread to think my OP was a joke or that I'm wasting your time.

Thank you for all the helpful advice thus far.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Minion said:


> I enjoy forum bashing as much as the next guy, but come on... my OP was legitimate - I am looking for advice. Several members here offered some, which I am taking gratefully and will act upon it.
> 
> With all due respect niteowl, you don't know the first thing about my situation but you went ahead with your own assumptions and mocked me anyway. What gives?
> 
> ...


Hire the detail. Hire a uniformed detail, screw the plain clothes. You want to prevent a shit-storm not catch this person by surprise. Full Uniform with all of the acutriments. Hopefully the Officers in that jurisdiction have Tasers so if your Ex gets out of line she may know what it's like to ride the lightning.


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Minion said:


> I enjoy forum bashing as much as the next guy, but come on... my OP was legitimate - I am looking for advice. Several members here offered some, which I am taking gratefully and will act upon it.
> 
> With all due respect niteowl, you don't know the first thing about my situation but you went ahead with your own assumptions and mocked me anyway. What gives?
> 
> ...


It's not very hard for a male to get a 209A against a female. this state has MOVA which is the Massachusetts office of victims assistance. There is also the Massachusetts victim bill of rights. My department has many PO's filed by men against women.

MOVA - Massachusetts Victim Bill of Rights


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

Just call the police station directly on the NON-emergency line and ask to speak to someone about arranging a detail. At my job we don't have a specific person who handles details so whoever picks up the phone takes down the information and passes it along for the detail to be filled. If you want the officer to be in plain clothes then say so at the time of the call. It sounds like it will be a sweet detail for the officer, I wish there was more of those types of details. Thanks for giving your $$$ to a police department instead of to a security company.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> to ensure that a certain person does not gain entry to the event.





> I did have a 209A against _*her*_,


Youve met her also... [email protected] crazy isnt she


----------



## Minion (Nov 24, 2006)

263FPD said:


> Hire the detail. Hire a uniformed detail, screw the plain clothes. You want to prevent a shit-storm not catch this person by surprise. Full Uniform with all of the acutriments. Hopefully the Officers in that jurisdiction have Tasers so if your Ex gets out of line she may know what it's like to ride the lightning.


I agree completely. The only problem is that this isn't a jeans-n-teeshirt backyard get together. Its actually the complete opposite - which requires a certain amount of discretion.



niteowl1970 said:


> It's not very hard for a male to get a 209A against a female. this state has MOVA which is the Massachusetts office of victims assistance. There is also the Massachusetts victim bill of rights. My department has many PO's filed by men against women.


Oh, how I wish that was the case. I truly, truly wish that. It would have saved me so much trouble.



militia_man said:


> Just call the police station directly on the NON-emergency line and ask to speak to someone about arranging a detail. At my job we don't have a specific person who handles details so whoever picks up the phone takes down the information and passes it along for the detail to be filled. If you want the officer to be in plain clothes then say so at the time of the call. It sounds like it will be a sweet detail for the officer, I wish there was more of those types of details. Thanks for giving your $$$ to a police department instead of to a security company.


Thanks, I will definitely do that tomorrow. And you're right, it will be a sweet detail. The risk of something happening is pretty slim. If anything did happen it would probably be something lame like pulling a fire alarm. I don't want to go into details explaining why on here, but even that simple act would ruin the get together, so I want to avoid any potential issues. Regardless, there will be plenty of talented single women in attendance, so there's that. And we're having a 5 course catered dinner, which you might be able to take part in. All in all, yeah... a pretty sweet detail I guess. 



7costanza said:


> Youve met her also... [email protected] crazy isnt she


Yes, unfortunately I have. Very scary.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

"you make sure they're gone and stay gone"......yeah this means they get arrested.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

This sounds like a juicy good story....Minion can you provide more background for entertainment purposes?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Minion said:


> Regardless, there will be *plenty of talented single women in attendance*, so there's that. And we're having a 5 course catered dinner, which you might be able to take part in.


Minion I'd like to VOLUNTEER to do your armed detail. What time do I start again?


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Sniper said:


> Minion I'd like to VOLUNTEER to do your armed detail. What time do I start again?


Snipe, bring your TV crew to film for your reality show!


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

Sounds like a good job for CMPSA -


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Sniper said:


> Minion I'd like to VOLUNTEER to do your armed detail. What time do I start again?


You forgot to ask what the percentage of single blonde females in attendance is supposed to be...


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

frank said:


> You forgot to ask what the percentage of single blonde females in attendance is supposed to be...


he said they were "talented"....... I'm not looking for a wife there.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Minion;494670
94c: that's not really necessary. The person in question perpetrated several crimes against me.[/QUOTE said:


> And you don't want the detail cop to have a gun?
> 
> Go kill yourself and you won't have to worry about any further crimes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Minion said:


> Regardless, there will be plenty of talented single women in attendance, so there's that.


Right here pal. I'll be there with my Sam Brown and LAPD blue thong....






Nope, that's all.....


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Is it on a state road?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Minion said:


> And we're having a 5 course catered dinner, which you *might* be able to take part in. All in all, yeah... a pretty sweet detail I guess.


So what determines whether I might get a free meal or not?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)




----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Great flick....Matt Dillon playing the bad guy Moody...I think it was a Baldwin playing the bodyguard....maybe Adam...no relationship to the dickhead Baldwins.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

j809 said:


> Is it on a state road?


Why? You are thinking of using a CMR?



94c said:


> So what determines whether I might get a free meal or not?


If you bring a gun "Bad Cop, No Donut."

If you don't bring a gun, they will give you a #2 off of the McD's menu.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Asks for information about getting a detail (i.e. a fellow officer getting work) when it seems everyone else is looking to strip details. Seems to NOT be a douche minus the "no gun" comment but that is hardly the worst thing I've ever seen. 

Yet some of you still can't avoid making insulting comments to him.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

MM1799 said:


> Asks for information about getting a detail (i.e. a fellow officer getting work) when it seems everyone else is looking to strip details. Seems to NOT be a douche minus the "no gun" comment but that is hardly the worst thing I've ever seen.
> 
> Yet some of you still can't avoid making insulting comments to him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

94c.....a little harsh there brother.


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

Minion said:


> Regardless, there will be plenty of talented single women in attendance


I won't get the detail, but can I just show up anyways?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Rock said:


> 94c.....a little harsh there brother.


I guess you might be right. I'll retire and become a flag man since they can work details without a gun also.


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

KozmoKramer said:


> It would appear you need a bouncer, not a cop.


Why are you guys giving him Rep points?!!! First the Flag Men...now bouncers are going to do details! How can I file an internet grievance?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

BrickCop said:


> Why are you guys giving him Rep points?!!! First the Flag Men...now bouncers are going to do details! How can I file an internet grievance?


Because the guys starts out about how much he respects cops, but wants one without a gun.

GEE!!! He says he likes cops, must be a good guy.

"Hi officer, I know I fit the profile of the bank robber you're looking for, but I donated to the police union."

"On your way Mr. Bank Robber, have a good day."


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

94c said:


> "Hi officer, I know I fit the profile of the bank robber you're looking for, but I donated to the police union."
> 
> "On your way Mr. Bank Robber, have a good day."


 WOW!! Its like you have been watching me at work!!


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

94c said:


> Because the guys starts out about how much he respects cops, but wants one without a gun.
> 
> GEE!!! He says he likes cops, must be a good guy.
> 
> ...


Meh, he can't dictate what we can/cannot carry. Sure he's a dope but he's a dope with a checkbook looking for a detail.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

j809 said:


> Is it on a state road?


It's on the corner of a state road and a side street. He should hire a local AND a trooper.


----------



## Minion (Nov 24, 2006)

Just to put some perspective on this thread...

I asked a legitimate question in my OP. I want to pay a LEO to detail an event I'm hosting. Subsequently, I asked another question that was uninformed and - as I'm now aware - a dumb thing to ask, and I apologized for it. There was no mailice behind it, like I said it was just uninformed. I didn't say anything negative and I didn't attack anyone here.

As a result I was called a douchebag, a dope, told to get some balls, and told to go kill myself by members of this forum.

Like any other Internet forum, I expected a certain number of replies to be apathetic or bordering on antagonistic. That's par for the course with Internet forums in my experience. But the results here are a bit over the top.

I'm not posting this to get in an argument with anyone. And I'm not trying to tell you how you should behave, you're all grown men. I just thought some perspective might be helpful.

For what it's worth, I set up the detail with the city's PD so I'm all set. I truly appreciate all the helpful replies to my questions. Thanks a bunch officers!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Another happy customer ..


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Lol this reminds me of kittens playing with mice. Try as you might, you can't help but kill the poor thing.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

OH Minion! Stop being so thin skinned!! Your join date says Nov 2006 so you know how everyone here is! Just take a deep breath and have a drink. No one here shot your damn dog or anything as tragic as that.

I mean if I were to go off on everything that offended me I would tear you a new @$$ hole over the condescending tone it appears your using when you end your post with, "Thanks a bunch officers!"..........


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

fra444 said:


> OH Minion! Stop being so thin skinned!! Your join date says Nov 2006 so you know how everyone here is! Just take a deep breath and have a drink. No one here shot your damn dog or anything as tragic as that.
> 
> I mean if I were to go off on everything that offended me I would tear you a new @$$ hole over the condescending tone it appears your using when you end your post with, "Thanks a bunch officers!"..........


Minion, it's a right of passage here. Don't sweat it too much.


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

I still think you should have hired Kevin Costner...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

uspresident1 said:


> I still think you should have hired Kevin Costner...


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

So we all want to know how it went? Who did you dupe into a detail and persuade to do it with Nattie Light, pot luck BBQ and stripper cousins "with talent"?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

eagle13 said:


> so we all want to know how it went? Who did you dupe into a detail and persuade to do it with nattie light, pot luck bbq and stripper cousins "with talent"?


:l::l::l::l::l::l:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

We want pix !!!!!!!


----------



## Minion (Nov 24, 2006)

hey folks, just to close the loop on this - the *wedding*  went off without a hitch. The officer was awesome and exceeded my expectations. There were no incidents.

And yes, I fed him - at $220 a head I guarantee you this wasn't "backyard BBQ"

He did attend the after party, and the after-after party. I do have pics, but no, I won't be sharing them. Sorry fellas, but I respect this officer's privacy.

Thanks for all the helpful advice this community provided!!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Minion said:


> hey folks, just to close the loop on this - the *wedding*  went off without a hitch. The officer was awesome and exceeded my expectations. There were no incidents.
> 
> And yes, I fed him - at $220 a head I guarantee you this wasn't "backyard BBQ"
> 
> ...


_*

Good for you Minion. I can truly respect that. Glad it all worked out. 
*_


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

But Minion...we only wanted pics of the *talented females*. Ya know? 

Congratulations and thanks for the update.


----------

